# visit www.....



## delicja

What's best way to say "visit" when you have lets say a polish site and you want to put a link on it to the US site and it says in english

for our US site please visit www. xxx. com

do you say "odwiedz" or "przejdz do"

help!!!


----------



## Thomas1

I think you could say: _Strona dla użytkowników z USA_. 

I might also say: _Użytkowników z USA zapraszamy na naszą stronę w języku angielskim._ (We invite the users form the USA to visit our website in English); though, this is not exactly what your phrase means.


----------



## delicja

Ok so the point of this sentence is for polish people or whoever is on the polish site that is looking or may want to check out jobs in the usa visit www...

So "for jobs in USA visit...."

it cant be too long any ideas?

Przejdz do or odwiedz does not sound good?


----------



## Thomas1

Praca w USA.
Oferty (pracy) w USA.

'Odwiedź' doesn't sound natural, it seems that you use it with people not with inanimate complements EDIT: apparently you can, but still I would suggest that you not use it in this context for the reason I've already stated. I think you could use 'przejdź', but it would require a specific context. Perhaps it would work in: przejdź do ofert pracy w USA.


----------



## delicja

how about "praca w usa -- przejdz do www.xyx.com

sounds ok???


----------



## Thomas1

delicja said:


> how about "praca w usa -- przejdz do www.xyx.com
> 
> sounds ok???


Sounds good*. 

*(as long as the name of the country is in capital letters)
Another one: Przejdź do działu: praca w USA. (I've found something like that here (it's 'Przejdź do działu: biznes, usługi'). 

I think I also came across 'idź do X', but I like the former better.


----------



## delicja

thanks. Also is it ok to say USA or should i say "stany zjednoczone"

I also saw "przejdz do zakladki" have you ever heard that?


----------



## Thomas1

delicja said:


> thanks. Also is it ok to say USA or should i say "stany zjednoczone"


 'USA' is very good, even better I'd say.



> I also saw "przejdz do zakladki" have you ever heard that?


It sounds very familiar and good to me. Trouble is that I, unfortunately, am not sure if 'zakładka' is a good word here. I understand that 'zakładka' is a part of a website like Rules/FAQ Community Calendrier, these are tree 'zakładkas' because they are a part of the website wordreference.com, but if you give a link to a different website then it's 'strona' or 'link' (they are used differently by the way) like: www.thefreedictionary.com. You may want to wait for someone more knowledgeable to confirm this.

What is it in your case?


----------



## delicja

it would link you to another site so i think you are right zakladka isnt correct


----------

